# Is anyone a member of mypadmedia.com? Unlimited ebook downloads for $49



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I found this site tonight and it seems a bit odd. It says you have unlimited lifetime access to it's library of ebooks, comics, and newspapers, but you can't browse the list.

http://www.mypadmedia.com

Here's the FAQ
http://www.mypadmedia.com/faq.html


Screen shot 2010-11-03 at 9.07.55 PM by hsuthard, on Flickr


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like a scam or pirate site (or both). There aren't any legal systems for unlimited e-book downloads. None of the publishers or authors have agreed to such a system. So the authors and publishers aren't getting any of the money -- you'd be paying to illegally download pirated books.

And, the fact that they don't even let you see the list of which books before you pay just screams "SCAM" to me. It's probably just a forum where people post links to torrents.


----------



## akm10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello -

I'm a long time lurker (Kindle 1 - April 200 and registered just to respond to this post.

http://www.geardiary.com/2010/10/19/mypadmedia-theyre-baaaaackkkkk/

and

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85587&highlight=mypadmedia

Short version: When GearDiary started investigating in June, they paid the fee to discover that this company was wrapping the free feedbooks.com site in a "MyPadMedia" frame. No pirating, just getting people to pay for something they could easily get for free.

Anna


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Anna, thank you for going to the trouble to register and respond! And Welcome!! 

Those links were exactly what I wanted to see. The red flags that Gear Diary points out were exactly what prompted my post here. What confused me was a picture on their FAQ page that showed Janet Evanovich, Dan Brown, and a few other bestsellers stacked as if they were available in the database. 

Nonetheless, it wouldn't be unprecedented for something like this to show up. It's happened with music, after all. I just can't imagine publishers bending that far quite yet, they seem so very inflexible right now.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

akm10 said:


> Short version: When GearDiary started investigating in June, they paid the fee to discover that this company was wrapping the free feedbooks.com site in a "MyPadMedia" frame. No pirating, just getting people to pay for something they could easily get for free.


Wow, sneaky. Thanks for the info, Anna.

I had assumed it was new release books, not just trying to charge for free and public domain stuff!


----------

